# Davetown Speed Shop



## DaveInTheHat

I've been working an a speed shop for a while. The buildings are made from illustration board and paper. Still a lot of detailing, painting and stuff to add.




























Here's the link to the rest of the pictures: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/davetown-speed-shop/


----------



## Big Ed

Nice speed shop for Davetown.:thumbsup:

What is that a 49 Mercury decked and skirted?


----------



## DaveInTheHat

It an 1:87 scale Hot Wheels car called Purple Passion. I think it's actually a Buick, but it looks like a Merc.


----------



## Big Ed

DaveInTheHat said:


> It an 1:87 scale Hot Wheels car called Purple Passion. I think it's actually a Buick, but it looks like a Merc.


Nope...49 Merc:thumbsup:
Yours doesn't look purple in the picture.










The *Purple Passion* is a Hot Wheels casting based on a custom '49 Merc and was created by Hot Wheels designer Larry Wood


----------



## DaveInTheHat

They come in a couple different colors. I have a white one, black one with flame and a couple in primer. The one in that picture is 1:64 scale.


----------



## Big Ed

DaveInTheHat said:


> They come in a couple different colors. I have a white one, black one with flame and a couple in primer. The one in that picture is 1:64 scale.


How do you know it is 1/64 scale?

Your right they made a bunch of different colors.
Check them out?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x73m_AgCCkc


----------



## Big Ed

Your right I found it 1/64 scale it is.

I like this one, 

Purple passion, but comes in black?
You think they would have named it black passion.

I like the flames.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

big ed said:


> How do you know it is 1/64 scale?


I can tell by the wheels. They're sort of standard HW wheels. The HO scale cars have more realistic looking wheels and rubber tires.

I have a black one like that, but I'm not sure where it is. I'm going to take the primered one apart and use the chassis under a '53 Studebaker.


----------



## tjcruiser

Dave,

Nice work on the Speed Shop. Do you make your own exterior wall-mounted lights? I like the shape on yours ... 'fess up!

TJ


----------



## DaveInTheHat

tjcruiser said:


> Dave,
> 
> Nice work on the Speed Shop. Do you make your own exterior wall-mounted lights? I like the shape on yours ... 'fess up!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ. I started making the light shades a while ago because I couldn't find any. The ones here made from a glass head pin and some heavy aluminum foil. I've made them with wire and foil too.

Here's a couple pictures on how I make them: 
http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/how-i-make-stuff/exterior-light-shades/


----------



## tjcruiser

Dave,

:appl::thumbsup::appl:

Great job on the light. In viewing your pics, at first I thought you were carving/shaping the actual lamp head. But then, I see it was a mold for the lamp. Clever.

Once you contour the tin foil over the mold, and then remove that shape, is the tin foil strong enough to hold its shape for the rest of the assembly process? Do you add glue somewhere there to reinforce the tin foil part?

(T-Man ... you'll like this one a lot ... check it out!)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## DaveInTheHat

The foil will hold the shape, but they are really fragile. A drop of super glue will make them pretty solid.
I made a about 20 at one time. Next time I'm going to use foil from my Tastykake pie pans that I've been saving. It's heaver foil.


----------



## tjcruiser

Have you ever tried dripping some hot solder over the mold, letting that cool, and then removing that? I wonder if the hot solder would conform to the shape OK before it cools???

TJ


----------



## DaveInTheHat

The "thingy" that I made to shape it is made out of plastic. I don't think it would hold up to the heat.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

My computer crapped out. I haven't been able to get on line from home for close to 2 weeks. I got a pretty good deal on a new computer. The one that was advertised on sale was out of stock. I got a disconnected model that was also on sale and out of stock. I bought the floor model and ended up paying $50 less then I expected and have a bigger and better computer than I thought I was going to get.

I finished my plaster Studebakers.










I scratch built a trailer for Ed's LSR car.










Here's the car. It's a Hot Wheels car that I stripped and repainted.










Here's a shot with the car on the trailer.










I used fiberglass screen and made a fence.










Power lines.










All I have left to do is a few minor landscaping details and I'll be ready to start building some hot rods. The speed shop should be a nice background for different pictures.


----------



## xrunner

Dave - are you a model railroader? Sorry if I missed that.

If not you should be.


----------



## Big Ed

I love my LSR car.
Needs flames.:thumbsup:

LSR???

It could pass for a boat too.:thumbsup:

The fence looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I don't know if I'm a "model railroader" or not. I like trains, I want trains. I don't have room or the budget for them. I buy railroad cars once and a while and usually end up weathering them and selling them on Ebay. Since I only build dioramas and use a lot of model railroad stuff I sort of fall in between some where.

LSR = Land Speed Record. I did think about flames. Might happen. Last time I was at the beauty supply store I saw some flame decals for fingernails that would work. I should have bought them, but I didn't.


----------



## NIMT

With your skills we are keeping you around!
Just every now and then throw in a RR crossing, or some tracks.


----------



## sstlaure

Terrific details. A local RR club near you would be very fortunate to have you as a member. You could then play with trains and put your skills to work in a way that exposes others to the hobby. Scenes like that really draw the viewer in.


----------



## Big Ed

DaveInTheHat said:


> I don't know if I'm a "model railroader" or not. I like trains, I want trains. I don't have room or the budget for them. I buy railroad cars once and a while and usually end up weathering them and selling them on Ebay. Since I only build dioramas and use a lot of model railroad stuff I sort of fall in between some where.
> 
> LSR = Land Speed Record. I did think about flames. Might happen. Last time I was at the beauty supply store I saw some flame decals for fingernails that would work. I should have bought them, but I didn't.




I couldn't read LSR. hwell:
I can read this,

7H15 M3554G3 53RV35 7O PR0V3 H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5! 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5! 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG 17 WA5 H4RD BU7 N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3 Y0UR M1ND 1S R34D1NG 17 4U70M471C4LLY W17H 0U7 3V3N 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17, B3 PROUD! 0NLY C3R741N P30PL3 C4N R3AD 7H15. PL3453 F0RW4RD 1F U C4N R34D 7H15. 


For water is it WSR?

I like the trailer did you build it out of parts from the parts box?
Did you put on LED's for the tail lights?

What year is that Hot Wheel?

Is that LSR car modeled after a real car?
Rocket powered? Wasn't it the "Green Monster" with a General Electric J79 engine?
A guy named Art Arfons purchased the engine from a scrap dealer for $600 and rebuilt it himself.

The "green monster" was different colors. 
Red White & Blue with this engine.

Pieces from wiki,

Land speed record for 1964/1965 with averages of 434, 536 and 576 mph despite blowing a tire on the last record run.
 
General Electric J79 on display at the USAF museum.

He tied the engine to some trees in his back yard to test it!:laugh:


In 1966, Arfons returned once again to Bonneville but reached an average speed of only 554.017 mph. On run number seven at 8:03 a.m. on November 17, Arfons crashed his vehicle traveling 610 mph, when a wheel bearing seized.


610 mph....Zoooom:thumbsup:

The whole article,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Monster_(car)


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I scratchbuilt the trailer out of Evergreen styrene. The lights are sliced plastic rod. I used a toothpick and put a drop of Testors tail light red on each one to make it look like a lens. The wheels are from a Varney car.










The car looks fictitious to me. The front chrome thing looks like a center bullet from a '50 Studebaker. I do have some rare models of actual LSR cars that I'm planning on taking pictures of with the speed shop as a background.

Here's a link to all the pictures: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/davetown-speed-shop/

The trailer starts on page 3.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice, I couldn't see the lights in the other picture.:thumbsup:

Now you got to build some ramps for the trailer too?

Edit, 

I was wrong the red side rear markers are correct.hwell:
I don't know what I was thinking.

The yellow taillights, I believe can only be yellow on the outside lights and they can only illuminate when flashing.

It still looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## kursplat

excellent...
need some tire marks in the street around th corner 
every good speed shop has em' :laugh:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

kursplat said:


> excellent...
> need some tire marks in the street around th corner
> every good speed shop has em' :laugh:


I did that last night.


----------



## spoil9

Dave,

Great job. Love the Speed Shop! 
(And the bird houses)


----------



## tjcruiser

Dave,

Your flatbed trailer looks great ... nice job!

TJ


----------



## Xnats

You differently have a talent for this Dave. Your Fotki site is a treasure chest of knowledge too. It is nice to see someone have a job that that love doing and are actually good at it :laugh: Scott's idea is a pretty good one about joining a club, if you can find a nice one close to home.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks guys. I haven't found any model railroad clubs near me.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I'm finished. Now I have a place to play with all my cars.
























































Old cars and black and white pictures.



















Here's the link to all the pictures: http://public.fotki.com/DaveInTheHat/davetown/davetown-speed-shop/


----------



## Mad Cap Romanian

Love the garage and the old B&W pics make it look all the better!


----------



## tjcruiser

Burnin' rubber!!!


----------



## Big Ed

Some may not have viewed this thread.
Welcome back DaveInTheHat. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------

